# That Side of Lions Gate You Never See



## Jeremy Lim (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremylim/2983373150/


----------



## SympL (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeremy, I like your idea here and the POV.
For me, I think what would give this type of shot more impact, would be to retain more of the detail on the underside of the bridge. Judging from the already bright sky, this might require shooting at a different time of day when the light is more even or perhaps bracketing and blending. As I say, only my opinion.
Good shot.


----------

